# Wal-Mart Score



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Walking by the clearance section they had 52 cans of oceanspray whole berry cranberry sauce and 21 bags of pepperidge farm stuffing.

Got a manager to come over and chatted with her.. joked with her about being Scottish and frugal.. she said her family background was scottish also

ended up buying all the stuffing for 10¢ a bag and all the cranberries for 75¢ a can

one of my sons loves chicken covered with pineapple made on a bed of stuffing and I like cranberries with it

and like my friend said.. stuffing is just stale hard bread... it is already bad to start with...who cares if it expires


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice! Another good thing to pick up right now, Walmart or otherwise are canned soups. They generally go on sale this time of year.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I get a lot of old plants given to me at Walmart.

If I go to Walmart it’s usually super early. The garden center guy usually has a cart of old plants they’re throwing away sitting outside the gate around the time Im leaving the store.

So I take these sick plants and put them in a separate area of my property and treat them for pests and fungus. I even do a root drench for pests.

Once they recover I move them into my other areas or give them to friends.


----------

